# Anything at all i can do???



## rach.uk (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi,

i know the answer to this question is probably no but i will ask anyway.  I am on my 3rd cycle of IVF the first was cancelled due to poor response to stims, the second was a negative BFN and this one is not going too well.  I have been stimulating for 9 days, the first scan went pretty well i had 10 follicles measuring between 8 and 12 however today i went for my scan and they just havent grown at all, they cant increase the menopur as i am on full dose 6 ampules a day - is there anything i can do at all to help myself or anything i could suggest as i cant face the thought of abandoning another cycle.

Any advice would be appreciated.#

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, I had slow growing follies this time and on high dose (am poor responder), my cons.  stimmed me for 3 days extra and it made all the difference and I produced 4 21-23mm folllies and a smaller one.  So maybe your cons will offer you this?  Worked for me and ended up with 2 really good grade embies put in which is the bext grade they've ever been, so was really pleased with the result.  

Best wishes Nx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I wish I could suggest something which would help in this cycle but you are right in you just have to see how things go. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Ruth


----------

